# High Heat Low Humidity



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 2, 2017)

The forecast calls for at least 2 weeks of temps in excess of 100.  Along with this high heat, we will experience low RH--oftentimes in the single digits.  This low humidity is as worrisome as the heat.  

So, what are some of the things that others do to protect their plants in times of high temps and low humidity?


----------



## mojoganjaman (Jul 2, 2017)

I live north of you I believe, in the south Okanagan BC...we always get the high temps and low RH this time of year....my rule is...if its 30+ they get watered nightly....lower I let them go a day or 3...hth



mojo


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 2, 2017)

I find that mine do not grow in triple digits and they will not use that much water.  You can cover with a tarp during the hottest temps. I have been known to mist my plants when it is hot and they seem to appreciate that.  They are surprisingly hardy in this heat.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 3, 2017)

Rosebud, I was wondering about misting them.  Do you just go out and spray them with a fine mist of water?  I was wondering about something like the misting systems they use on decks and patios for people?  I was thinking they would need more water with the heat and the RH being as low as it is.  Maybe I should invest in a moisture meter?  Not like you can lift the pots to see if they feel light.   The hottest part of the day is around 6 in these parts.  I have a nice tree that starts providing shade around that time of day.  

LOL--mojoganjaman, I'm thinking that you have a much better outdoor growing environment than I do--I don't even consider 30C (86F) hot yet.  It is pretty much that hot most every day in the summer here, with most days being hotter.  I think the average daytime temps in July are 92.  This 2 weeks of 100+ will put us over that this year though.  I water every morning.  I was actually wondering about watering twice a day.

Thanks


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2017)

I also cover the roots with hay or straw, but be warned if you used a lot of myco's you will grow a huge fluff of mycos under your hay that you may be worried is mold. it isn't it is all the beneficials , just move it to let more air in.  I just go out when it is scary hot and put my hose on mist and stand there like an idiot and mist them, then i go in the house and die of heat.  Isn't growing fun.  Oh and i still judge the moisture in the soil with my finger... You will be surprised, i was, at how they are still moist under there.


----------



## Budlight (Jul 3, 2017)

mojoganjaman said:


> I live north of you I believe, in the south Okanagan BC...we always get the high temps and low RH this time of year....my rule is...if its 30+ they get watered nightly....lower I let them go a day or 3...hth
> 
> 
> 
> mojo



 I just wanted to jump in and say thanks for the heads up I will be moving there in the next month and a half to two months tops :48:


----------



## RubyRed (Jul 6, 2017)

They make a 3 tip mister that connects to the hose.   Makes a cloud of mist.  I hit mine a couple times during the heat.  

http://www.amleo.com/fogg-it-nozzle...MIjf2k9dn01AIVDpl-Ch3SOQ1fEAYYASABEgJOwPD_BwE


----------



## mojoganjaman (Jul 7, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Rosebud, I was wondering about misting them.  Do you just go out and spray them with a fine mist of water?  I was wondering about something like the misting systems they use on decks and patios for people?  I was thinking they would need more water with the heat and the RH being as low as it is.  Maybe I should invest in a moisture meter?  Not like you can lift the pots to see if they feel light.   The hottest part of the day is around 6 in these parts.  I have a nice tree that starts providing shade around that time of day.
> 
> LOL--mojoganjaman, I'm thinking that you have a much better outdoor growing environment than I do--I don't even consider 30C (86F) hot yet.  It is pretty much that hot most every day in the summer here, with most days being hotter.  I think the average daytime temps in July are 92.  This 2 weeks of 100+ will put us over that this year though.  I water every morning.  I was actually wondering about watering twice a day.
> 
> Thanks




Hi THG...I prefer to water in the evenings...less evaporation....just how I roll....hth


mojo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 7, 2017)

I had always thought it was good to water in the morning so they faced the heat of the day well hydrated, but hear you about evaporation.  The hottest time of day is usually around 6 in the evening here.  I go out sometime in the evening before dark to make sure they don't look thirsty when it is really hot.  Also like to check on the chickens in weather like this.  Today was 103--105 tomorrow.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 8, 2017)

Where I live it gets triple digits only a few times a year on a good year on a bad year we May have a few week's of 99-104 degree weather during this time I as rosebud said will mist the plant down with the hose on mist or shower mode after sunset never mist plants while the sun is out and water at night and use more water then you usually use I double to triple the amount and during the few weeks in a bad year of high heat I water every night the misting and water after sunset helps the plants take the heat and stay hydrated threw the hot weather


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2017)

thg, you are getting lots of ideas. Here are a few of mine. Last night at 8 pm with 103 degrees with a slight wind my plants looked sad.  I would not water at night or mist because of fungus, i know sounds impossible in this low humidity, but it isn't. I knew they had been deeply watered yesterday morning so i didn't water. As the low is 68 this morning they have perked up. I will watch them today and stick my finger deep in the soil.  My hose as a misting thing, i also have a misting fan, that helps up the humidity in the garden during the day and I don't have proof, but i think they like the moisture in the day. not at night.  It is a real trick to grow in this July heat.  But it can be done.  you go girl. you got this.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 9, 2017)

Rosebud, our climate is so alike.  I really depend on your knowledge and experience.  Fortunately, my plants seem to be holding up pretty well so far.  I have soaker hose run to each pot that comes on automatically at 7 in the morning.  I did go out last night just before dark and gave them a drink and misted them though--never even thought of fungus.  I'll be more careful.  I've got a misting thing on my hose too (I copy you a lot).  I think when the humidity gets as low as ours does that they probably need the moisture during the day.

I watched the video link you posted about spreading the plants out.  I had had something like that in my mind for my plants but hadn't quite worked out the details, like how to work on the bottom of the plant if it is caged.  I, too will be off to Home Depot today.  Picking up some plumbing parts to install a bigger pressure tank and some wood  and hog panels to put a new railing on the deck.  Looks like I'll be picking up some gardening supplies, too.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 9, 2017)

Very cool THG, I really like that video series. I haven't watched all of them, but he likes to harvest in layers. Take the lowers later, which may be not possible in our neck of the woods because by the middle of october we have to have them all down. Maybe indica's would work that way.  Yes it is amazing how they stand up to this heat. They do way better than me. Hardy plants this cannabis.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Jul 9, 2017)

Budlight said:


> I just wanted to jump in and say thanks for the heads up I will be moving there in the next month and a half to two months tops :48:




cool...you'll have a few months to settle in b4 u help me crop out......hehehe





mojo


----------



## pcduck (Jul 14, 2017)

Mulch.... A lot of it. 
Debbie (can't remember screen name) always used newspaper, she lived in Vegas.


----------



## Budlight (Jul 15, 2017)

mojoganjaman said:


> cool...you'll have a few months to settle in b4 u help me crop out......hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sounds good to me


----------



## Budlight (Jul 15, 2017)

T.H.G how is the garden doing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mojoganjaman (Jul 27, 2017)

Budlight said:


> Sounds good to me




pm me when you are settled...)




mojo


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 27, 2017)

Not totally on topic but a singer in my band had his brother with him last night, visiting from Oregon. He said he lived 'right on the central coast', whatever that is. LOL

He was a very bright guy. We talked quite a bit. He is retire military and has been in OR for about 6 years. It's funny, he is involved in the pot business there but he doesn't smoke it. LOL

He did mention something about the OR law changing after political name/Sessions came in.

From what he said, OR pot laws required a photo ID to purchase and records of the sale were maintained. After political name/Sessions, the law was revised to dispose of all previous records and not to require photo ID to purchase. Pretty cool, if that's true. Good thinking, OR.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 28, 2017)

Hackerman, I am on the other side of the state--the desert eastern side.  By central coast he most likely means that he is in the center part of the state on the coast, probably somewhere around Newport.  

I love Oregon...just so progressive!


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 28, 2017)

THG, going to 106 next week. I think i will put the mister fan out there... I don't know how they can live but they do. thankful.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 28, 2017)

It's supposed to stay under 100 in my little corner of the Cali foothills for the next 10 days or so. It's actually been pretty mellow this year. We usually get at least one or two days of 110-115 but not yet that I recollect. Well we still got August to git thru...
I've been away from my girls for the last 5 days but get home this afternoon. Hopefully they survived my absence. I had set up automation to give them water at the halfway mark so we'll see.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 28, 2017)

good luck 2red. i hope your girls are fine.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 4, 2017)

Mine are under 6 mil plastic cover.. One near the top had begun to wilt a little.. Been hot as hell here in the PNW.. Near 100 everyday the last couple of weeks.. I placed a fan on them and within an hour they had totally recovered.. I think circulation is an important factor to consider. Hot, still air is bad news.. Just my opinion for what it's worth.. I think they can withstand excessive heat as long as they are getting good air movement.. Oh BTW my girls began flowering!! I'm so excited..


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 4, 2017)

I know it is stupid hot. If it weren't for the smoke we would be 104.. but it is just 100 now. I keep thinking of putting a fan out there and it makes me think of a convection oven... I am glad it cools down a bit at night. 
Mine have hit the flower stretch. we are at about 15 hours of day light, it should be happening.   I would think the plastic would make it hotter? 
Good luck all you PNW folks.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 4, 2017)

Light here is down to 14hr 44min.. Maybe  its a little hotter under there but with a fan when it's scorching hot out  they do well. The plastic is not only a cover but also my protection from the wind as it can be very breezy here in the evenings. Last year one of my plants took a beating just prior to flower so I thought I would put a canopy I made over them the entire season.. Plastic didn't seem to make any difference in sunlight penetration because they are as robust as last year's plants and taller. Peace ) happy growing!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 4, 2017)

Very happy growing to you buddyluv~


----------

